# 24v vr6 swap build thread???? help



## dubdr1 (Jul 5, 2010)

just wondering if there is a good build thread to follow for a 24v vr6 into a mk2 or a mk3


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

im doing this swap on a mk2 in the uk 

http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=8092 

its gone from a 8v to vr6 to 24v, not finnished yet but its getting there slowly


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

u can buy my rado!! works already done, and its 6spd!! LOL


----------



## dubdr1 (Jul 5, 2010)

well i have done 3 12v mk2 swaps thus far but i just totaled my 24v gti so the gears are churning in the head its a 6spd as well 
rado sounds sick though 
thanks for the help


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Very close to 12v swap as long as you don't do the 6sp and the 24v engine management.


----------



## dubdr1 (Jul 5, 2010)

i have found a few threads of 6spds being installed to already existing 12v vr6 the mounts appear simple enough.. i been thinking im just gonna swap everything from harness,cluster,ecu, even seats over to a mk2 chassis. my main concern is the motor and trans mounts specifically the engine mount. 
the mk4 set up is just bolted to the "frame" rails (unibody) on either side and one rear mount to the mk4 subframe. 
but the 12v vr6 setup has the rear mounts to the subframe assembly and the front to the front crossmember i have access to some welding equipment and a more than capable welder i just dont know which route i want to go yet. everything else seems pretty simple. just more less looking to see if and what anyone else has done.. thanks for the input guys all the help is appreciated 
:thumbup::beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

12v VR6 mounts work and they bolt right on. Rear mount bolts right on, front mount just needs some washers on the top front (using 02A). The R32 oil cooler can't be used, only the smaller 2.8L units. 

If you want to do 6sp just make a mount to fit the mk3 subframe off the back corner. Don't forget you'll need custom axles as well.


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> If you want to do 6sp just make a mount to fit the mk3 subframe off the back corner. Don't forget you'll need custom axles as well.


 And a 240mm flywheel and clutch package, o2m starter, and clutch line. All details that are easily overlooked and can derail a project!! Thank god MILOS and VIC hooked me up when i did mine!!!


----------



## dubdr1 (Jul 5, 2010)

let me see if i got this.. just for reassurance i guess  
ive got a 2.8l 24v vr6 with 6spd o2m 
i have the complete car. just waiting on insurance to go thru the car even drives still 
ill need to modify the motor mounts slightly but not too much i understand that 
but the axles need to be modified??? in what way exactly im going to do the 5 lug conversion 
is there much of a differance between a mk3 and mk4 (other than rear beam of course) 
this is what im thinking tell me if im nuts or on the right track 
ill acquire a mk3 subframe and front cross member 
plus suspension control arms and 5 lug hubs (will mk4 work??) im sure the knuckles will work regardless 
but the control arms may not line up with subframe 
the clutch line seems self explanatory the o2m is larger an adapter should fix this.. correct??? 
im going to mount the drive by wire gas pedal 
get the larger booster and master cylinder 

i guess i still wonder about the axles and wiring 
i appreciate all your help so far guys 

thanks 
mike


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

02M inner CV's are bigger then 02A, not sure of details but I avoided it by keeping my 02A. 

Wiring, no idea, I used standalone to make it easy.. just needed to change a few connectors from my 12v setup.


----------



## gtizzle67 (Mar 10, 2008)

you can a run a 24v vr6 on 12v management


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

the slave on an o2m is internal and the line is completely different than from the o2a. you will need the whole and i repeat whole assembly from the slave including the black adapter that is on outside of the slave. the clutch line for the o2m is a push in style fitting and the hard line is smaller than is used on the o2a. I recommend keeping the dampener with it to so the clutch engagement isn't as harsh. I used swagelok fittings ( compression fittings) and steel braided line to adapt the o2m line to the existing o2a, but theres many other ways you can do this. Yes you can use 12v sensors and wiring to run the swap, but if you use the o2m instead of the o2a, you have to use the 24v t-stat housing cause the lower hose outlet will interfere.


----------



## dubdr1 (Jul 5, 2010)

thanks for all the input and advice guys im going to tackle this as soon as possible i will post pics and start a build thread. you have given me more information than i thought id get and i believe this to be fairly straight forward.
thanks again
mike


----------

